# Wheels for Trek Domane Disc?



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

Now I figured out the frame is 100x12mm front and 142x12mm rear, what do I get? I want something aero profile (40-60mm), centerlock disc (preferably but not mandatory), carbon rim, disc brake. All I'm seeing are Zipp 404 disc, ENVE 4.5 or 5.6, and Reynolds. I've heard Reynolds are really flexy under heavier riders so that's out, and I don't want to spend $3k on wheels (Zipp disc with tax and shipping will be like $2700 and ENVE is $2900 even before tax).




Original post: I ordered a complete Domane Disc, told by the dealer it would be here at the end of September. The delivery ETA got pushed back to the end of October so I changed my order to a bare frame so I need wheels.

Seems like a perfect opportunity to get something nice right off the bat (instead of upgrading down the line) but can't really get a straight answer on what will work. Do I need a 100x12mm front and a 142x12 rear? Or a 135x12 rear? Is it common to get a 100x15mm rear and convert?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

You can't get a straight answer from your dealer? Pretty crappy dealer if that's the case.


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

Srode said:


> You can't get a straight answer from your dealer? Pretty crappy dealer if that's the case.


They were closed by the time this occurred to me. The bike is showing up next week so I want to order wheels (and not the stock ones that come with the bike) as soon as possible.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

100 x 15mm front
142 x 12mm rear


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Contact the Cycling House for some HED wheels. They can set you up with what you need. If you do not need the "free" tires they offer, ask them for a discount code. I was happy with their service and the Ardennes +.


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

cxwrench said:


> 100 x 15mm front
> 142 x 12mm rear


One of the articles I read said that it had "12mm front and rear". Are you 100% sure it uses 100x15 front? Sorry, just want to make sure I don't get a wheel built with the wrong hub.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Trek's website does list the domane slr as having a 12 mm thru axle fork.


----------



## 2nfinite (Oct 17, 2015)

The Domane Disc comes in several different flavors, the SLR and SL list 12mm, while the S lists the same front/rear as my 2015 Domane 6.2 Disc Compact.

If you have are ordering a 2016, check here:
2016 Bike Archive - Trek Bicycle

then select your bike model.

For example I have a 2015 Domane 6.2 Disc and it has 
100x15mm front 
142x12mm rear

as listed here:
2015 Domane 6.2 Disc Compact - Bike Archive - Trek Bicycle

hope that helps.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a 2017 SLR 7 disc coming. The axles are 12MM front and rear, the rear is 12x142; Trek's website now lists the SLR disc front thru axle diameter as 12MM but doesn't give length.

I am thinking about another set of HED Ardennes SL + Disc. I have a 2015 set of these wheels I have been running for a year on Synapse HiMod disc with no complaints. I have confirmed with HED that you can order them with 12mm thru axles now.

This review also confirms they are 12mm front and rear.

_Other new features on the Domane SLR include a removable ‘Control Center’ access panel in the down tube to house the battery on Shimano Di2-equipped models, flat-mount calliper interfaces on disc brake-equipped versions, and direct-mount callipers on bikes with rim brakes. Disc-equipped bikes also move to 12mm-diameter thru-axles front and rear while bikes with rim brakes stick with quick-release open dropouts.

2017 Trek Domane SLR: full tech details and first impressions | CyclingTips
_


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

thisisthebeave said:


> One of the articles I read said that it had "12mm front and rear". Are you 100% sure it uses 100x15 front? Sorry, just want to make sure I don't get a wheel built with the wrong hub.


I work in a Trek shop. I got that straight from the Trek dealer tech site. Which exact model are you buying?


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

cxwrench said:


> I work in a Trek shop. I got that straight from the Trek dealer tech site. Which exact model are you buying?


2017 SLR 6 Disc


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

jmess said:


> I have a 2017 SLR 7 disc coming. The axles are 12MM front and rear, the rear is 12x140; Trek's website now lists the SLR disc front thru axle diameter as 12MM but doesn't give length.
> 
> I am thinking about another set of HED Ardennes SL + Disc. I have a 2015 set of these wheels I have been running for a year on Synapse HiMod disc with no complaints. I have confirmed with HED that you can order them with 12mm thru axles now.
> 
> ...


You say the rear is 140x12? I didn't even know that size existed? I thought it was 142x12.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

thisisthebeave said:


> 2017 SLR 6 Disc


From the Trek tech site:

Front: 100mm x 12mm, 122mm length
Rear: 142mm x 12mm, 166mm length


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Typo, it is 12x142


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

So now what do I get? I can't find many options that are 40-60mm depth, centerlock brake, 100x12mm front.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

November Bicycles: Race smart. - Home

Range wheel set; White Industries CLD hubs.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Well Trek sells the Aeolus series in disc. I have Aeolus 3 discs for my Domane 6 series disc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

in my book the two best choices for thru-axle disc will be Mavic and Enve. Enve's cost more and in my case were over-budget. there aren't too many brands. HED & Zipp were mentioned. I'm not a Zip fan and never got familiar with HED. Lots of riders on Mavic and Enve too.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Trek_5200 said:


> in my book the two best choices for thru-axle disc will be Mavic and Enve. Enve's cost more and in my case were over-budget. there aren't too many brands. HED & Zipp were mentioned. I'm not a Zip fan and never got familiar with HED. Lots of riders on Mavic and Enve too.


Mavic?!? There goes what's left of your reputation.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Trek_5200 said:


> in my book the two best choices for thru-axle disc will be Mavic and Enve. Enve's cost more and in my case were over-budget. there aren't too many brands. HED & Zipp were mentioned. I'm not a Zip fan and never got familiar with HED. Lots of riders on Mavic and Enve too.


Won't argue that Enve makes a good wheel, but got to tell you the Aeolus series of wheels have impressed me, DT Swiss hubs with great carbon and they have been bomb proof with a heavier rider (205-210 lbs). I have two sets, one Aeolus 5 rim brake with 8,000 miles on them or so. The other set Aeolus 3 disc with 3,000 or so. 

I'll never own another set of Mavics.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

